

Google’s App Engine for PHP Hits General Availability - zhuxuefeng1994
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/16/googles-app-engine-for-php-hits-general-availability/

======
jtreminio
Blog post doesn't have much information not found in
[http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2015/06/App-
Engine-f...](http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2015/06/App-Engine-for-
PHP-is-generally-available-Build-scalable-apps-faster.html)

------
wyaeld
Anyone know if you can run Wordpress on it?

~~~
Veratyr
Yep but you need Cloud SQL as well:
[https://googlecloudplatform.github.io/appengine-php-
wordpres...](https://googlecloudplatform.github.io/appengine-php-wordpress-
starter-project/)

------
ourmandave
Asking, anyone have a php site on google app engine?

I'm interested to trying it but I have to have Python 2.7 installed (on
windows) to install their SDK.

Is vendor lock-in a concern?

~~~
bquinlan
Is installing Python 2.7 a huge barrier? I bet that you can download and
install it in less than 60 seconds
([https://www.python.org/download/releases/2.7.4/](https://www.python.org/download/releases/2.7.4/)).

~~~
ourmandave
Not a show stopper. But I don't know the first thing about Python and didn't
want to have to learn how to install (and config it if something went wrong).

~~~
bquinlan
On Windows, installing Python involves double clicking on the installer,
pressing the "Next" button until it turns into "Finish" and then pressing
that. No configuration should be required.

But point taken. It would be cool if Python were bundled with the Windows SDK.

------
x5n1
crickets.

~~~
nacs
Probably because easily deploying PHP to webservers in 2015 is not newsworthy
anymore.

~~~
reilly3000
I think Google supporting PHP in app engine is newsworthy in that it gives a
big nod of support to a community that has been reinvigorated of late. The app
engine hoops will probably keep the wordpress crowd away but give people
running serious apps another hosting option. I'm not on the PHP train but I
know a lot of folks that are and this seems like a boon for their crowd.

